# First stay line-up



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

WTG Flip!!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

What a good boy! Ruby is like that about her hip-no matter how many times I roll her, as soon as I start to leave she pops up into a sphinx. I gave up!

Sometimes those youngsters surprise you. I remember when Ruby was about 5 months old and we started a new class. It was supposed to be a beginner clicker class, but when we got there they decided that since everyone else in the class had been there before that it would be an advanced class. Since Ruby was already familiar with the clicker, we decided to stay in the class. About the second week of class, the instructor wanted to try a drop on recall. My little puppy had never been in a stay line up much less done a drop on recall. Me being totally new to competition dog training, said what the heck, we'll at least try. Wouldn't you know it, her very first time trying both of those fairly hard things worked perfectly. Surprised everyone! I so wish I had been a better dog trainer for her, she really could have been spectacular. Oh well, she's definitely been a fabulous teacher.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good job Flip!

I had the opposite problem with Dooley. He was such a mommas boy that it took me FOREVER to get a stay on him. Actually doing stand alones in the field have helped a lot. Yesterday at class we had almost the identical situation as you. We were doing novice stays but the time keeper forgot it was only supposed to be a minute. Dooley lasted two minutes then broke to see the "girl" dog two away from him, wanting to play. I made a stern correction, put him back in place and left again for about a minute. At the end of class I found out there was a newbe there with a Pug 8 days into her heat cycle! I think Dooley thought it was the little Border Collie. Over all he did so well, I gave him back one of his points. (He gets a point every time he is really, really bad and when he gets to a certain point level he gets neutered, or so I keep telling him). We were working on utility exercises and he suprised even me.

We did a run through and aced everything. Now I have to decide if I want to enter him in our four day show over Mothers Day weekend. My delima is there will be bitches in heat in the conformation ring. Entries close Wednesday. What to do, what to do???


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good BOY, Flip! 

The roll will probably happen when Flip is completely comfortable in a group.

And I am sooo jealous you got to get together with a group - Faelan has Kennel Cough so all my crew are stay at homes  for a bit more. Darned indoor shows!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I had the opposite problem, my old boy used to go right on his side, flat out. But he was solid on stays and I don't think ever failed on down stays. Usually he'd sleep through them too, or close his eyes at least, but he didn't move. Some judges didn't like that he was on his side and some complained that sleeping wasn't part of the 'stay' but often I'd get comments from the crowd about the sleeping dog. And of course he milked it and wouldn't even get up when it was finished and would stay there if I let him.... silly boy.

Awesome job Flip! I don't think Storee can sit still that long yet and she's 3!

Lana


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both! That is a nice feeling when they do something nice the 1st time out. Nice job!


----------

